# Bosch Purion problem, help needed please.



## Rachelsmum (20 Mar 2022)

Hi all, looking for help. I have a Raleigh 2020 Motus Low step hybrid with a Bosch active line 300wh battery and a Purion display. I’ve been riding it happily for over a year now but suddenly today during a ride the display turned off and the bike obviously loses power. It’s possible to turn it back on but after a few minutes it’s off again making the ride home less pleasant (it’s like riding a brick!) It does it when it’s stationary too so I don’t think it’s a loose connection. Anybody out there with this problem that they have managed to solve. Otherwise it’s probably an expensive trip to the bike shop, all be it slowly !! Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Mar 2022)

No experience with ebikes I'm afraid but this might help you trouble shoot the problem.

View: https://youtu.be/SFzKUvOEQUc


----------



## Rachelsmum (20 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> No experience with ebikes I'm afraid but this might help you trouble shoot the problem.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/SFzKUvOEQUc



Thanks, I’ll watch that and see if I can get any pointers. Going to try to do a reset on the controller.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Mar 2022)

I have a similar bike - although crossbar version and about 2 years older

I would recommend that you take it to a Raleigh dealer and tell them that you want them to connect it up to the compter systems and check it out
That should be cheap or even free if you have a good relationship with them - or they are nice
Tell them that you want to see the print out

It should - hopefully - tell you about any faults - plus do any upgrades to the software
If you are dead lucky the software upgrade will fix it - if so go buy a Lottery ticket immediately!!

If not at least you will know - possibly - something that will give you a clue

The problem with the Bosch system is that it is locked down more than any other I know about - so if you 'fiddle' then you can end up bricking it and then having to buy a new battery or motor

I don;t know what country you are in - but theRaleigh website should help you find a dealer!

Good luck!


----------



## Rachelsmum (20 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have a similar bike - although crossbar version and about 2 years older
> 
> I would recommend that you take it to a Raleigh dealer and tell them that you want them to connect it up to the compter systems and check it out
> That should be cheap or even free if you have a good relationship with them - or they are nice
> ...


Thanks, we’ve timed it and it will stay on for exactly 26 seconds then powers off, no error message or anything. Weird. I’m in the UK in the Midlands.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Mar 2022)

Here is the link to find your nearest dealer
https://www.raleigh.co.uk/gb/en/sto...ionQuery=widnes&page=0&traditionalBikes=false


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Mar 2022)

Just been looking in the manual
Is there any code of any kind displayed on the Purion when it fails???


----------



## kynikos (20 Mar 2022)

Check the codes. Similar happened to me and it was as simple as the sensor on the spoke being rotated slightly so giving a poor connection.


----------



## Rachelsmum (21 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just been looking in the manual
> Is there any code of any kind displayed on the Purion when it fails???


No code at all 🤔


----------

